# Cycle Buddies April/May - All Welcome this way please Part 2



## Holly C (Sep 22, 2004)

and   to you all

H xx


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Thanks Holly

Hi girls
Back to work for me today yuk!!

I hardly slept last night, so restless and hot, my stomach felt like knots, and this morning I have af cramps on and off again  

Hope witch isnt coming!!

How is everyone else?


----------



## shiningstar (Aug 2, 2005)

Thanks Holly for the new home  

Kizzy   going back to work after being on holiday hate the feeling.

Hope everyone is having a nice weekend, raining here   dont know what to do with myself today DH going to football last game of the season.

 to you all.

Katrina


----------



## hally55 (Feb 10, 2006)

Morning  

DH came in tipsy last night  kept trying to kiss me with his smelly beer breath, then was snoring like a pig all night, needless to say I haven't had a very good sleep & feel a bit tetchy this morning   And HE'S still snoring away in bed.

Katrina I'd get your feet up & enjoy the peace & quiet if I were you  , 

Kizzy poor you having to go back to work on a Sunday especially when you've had such a c****y night's sleep. Thanks for the warning regarding   + pessaries.  Wonder if I can put him off for another week?   

Claire how are you feeling?  Don't lose hope yet, like Kizzy said, plenty of people have had bleeds and still got a  .     to you hun

Hope everyone's feeling OK. Think I'll go to garden centre now it's raining, it won't be as busy.

Mel xxx


Hope everyone's OK


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Hello both

Its actually not too bad being back at work, all by myself on a Sunday and I dont mind, can check up on FF all day!!! Hee hee!!!  

Wanted to send some good luck messages for tomorrows testers CLAIRE, REBECCA AND BODIA!! SENDING YOU ALL POSITIVE VIBES FOR BFP'S FOR ALL YOU LOVELY LADIES TOMORROW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

GOOD LUCK!!!                              

         

Love and hugs XXXXX


----------



## hally55 (Feb 10, 2006)

Miss Kizzy Mouse are you.....on line....at work   

Just talking my boss into giving me my very own email, so's I can get my FF fix obviously!!

Have a nice day hun  

Mel xxx


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Not sure if this is right list?? Maybe Rebecca will come on and help me out!!  

Name              Basting                  Testing

Kittymoth              16/4                     6/5   

Bodia                 24/4                     8/5    

Claire1               24/4                     8/5

Rebecca              23&24/4               8/5   

Libby Hannah       27/4                 11/5

Kizzymouse         27/4                   13/5

Moom                27/4                     13/5

Kelly                 28/4                       12/5 

Katie                  29/4                     13/5

Katrina              29/4                       15/5

Kitty                  29/4                      ?

Mel                   1/5                        15/5 

Elur                     ?                           ?

Paula                    ?                           ?



Hi Mel, yes its a bit quiet just now so on FF as usual!!!  will have to go and do some work soon!!!! Have a nice sunday everyone!!! XXXXXX


----------



## claire1 (Nov 14, 2004)

Hello ladies

Thanks for all the support yesterday.  Well the spotting stopped almost straight away.  I had this last month and then af arrived a few days later.  So will have to wait and see what happens.

Seeing my gyne cons in the morning so she may do the test, if not think I'll wait another couple of days, as I'm not that confident.

Good luck to everyone else and I'm keeping my fingers crossed for yo all 



Claire


----------



## kittymoth (Nov 21, 2005)

Hi all
We did it!!!!!!!!
  
I can't belive it yet. I only tested yesterday and I really want another confirmation that it's really true and not just my body messing me about. It even feels too early to be posting this message.
Hang on in there everyone, love and hugs to you all.

xxxxxx


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Hope no spotting means all is well Claire    

I keep getting af pains, convinced witch is coming, only pessaries holding her back!!  

TMI coming up, when I went to toilet b4, there was usual pessary gunk but a couple of times I have seen this thick stringy mucus stuff, not white in colour, more a sort of off white colour but today it had a slight pink tinge...  I know examining your toilet paper when you wipe!! arrgghh!!  Is it just pessaries affecting some normal discharge? Tho its never looked like that b4!! I keep thinking its part of my womb coming away...help I've gone  


Sorry for TMI just wondering if someone knows anything?

I am not busy at work and too much time to dwell on strange stuff!!


This 2nd round is nothing like first so nothing to compare it to really!!

I know cramps can mean anything and could be nothing to do with witch so trying to stay    
But its gonna be so hard if this time doesnt work cos its gonna be awkward for the next few months fitting another cycle in with work....I want a month or so off but not 3 or 4!!!

Oh dear I think the dreaded 2WW crazies have set in!! help  


XXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

WELL DONE KITTYMOTH!!!!!!!! CONGRATS HUN!!!!

Our first BFP on this thread, I am so happy!!!!!!!      

Any tips KittyMoth??


----------



## kittymoth (Nov 21, 2005)

Tips? Didn't do anything different really.
Went away for the weekend to take my mind off it, but I know how difficult it is not to be in the loo all the time worrying about every little cramp.
Spent some time wih my neices and nephews. Oh and we recently kitted up the spare room as a library, instead of keeping it free for a nursery.
Anyway I've got a long way to go so I'm still keeping my fingers crossed.
I'm wishing for BFP's for everyone, and hope to see your happy postings very soon
take care all.

xxxx
Kittymoth


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Thanks KittyMoth

Did you have cramps all through 2WW then?

I seem to be getting them more regularly now but they've been there since day 5 or so.
    

So happy for you


----------



## hally55 (Feb 10, 2006)

CONGRATULATIONS KITTYMOTH ON YOUR   

Fingers crossed for tomorrow's testers, Bodia & Rebecca  

And hope it's good news for you Claire  

COME ON WE CAN ALL DO THIS     

     

Mel xxx


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Hope its 2nd time for us both Mel

             



     

Are you having cramps too hun?  

XXXXXXX


----------



## shiningstar (Aug 2, 2005)

Kittymoth a huge   to you and DH.

Hope we see alot more, this is my 2nd round too Kizzy and is different to 1st round and just dont know what to think this time have a feelin its not worked then I get this sicky feelin now and then dont know if it is the evil pessaries or not and (.)(.)  are a bit heavy and tender but no quite as sore. Going  .

Katrina


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Katrina, hope we all get lucky 2nd time around!! Or third for Kitty and Rebecca isnt it?  

I know what you mean 1st time was so different!!  I am not quite as   as 1st time tho thank god!!

Have you had cramps?

I think its totally normal going from positive to negative thoughts, suppose there is no point being negative until we all know for sure it hasnt worked   

I wouldnt have a clue what it feels like to be pregnant and I doubt we would get much symptoms this early anyways!! Its all the hormones and drugs that make us  

This week coming will be my 6th week on drugs off some sort and I tell ya I'm sooo looking forward to Sat, just to stop taking damn things!!!  Not looking forward to nervousness of doing test though!! Thats if   doesnt appear first!! 

Take care hun, try stay    I know its hard but there's nothing we can do now, its in the hands of fate XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXx


----------



## hally55 (Feb 10, 2006)

Kizzy I've had cramps, which I keep thinking is AF, virtually since day 1, but they were stronger about day 4 or 5. It drives you   doesn't it. I keep telling myself it's the pessaries! In fact I think THAT is my mantra. It's the pessaries, It's the pessaries 

Katrina could be a good sign  that you feel different this time round, can't say that I feel any different at all, this time. Just had a jiggle & (.)(.) not heavy, not tender, certainly not bigger...I wish

LET US BE 2ND TIME LUCKY LADIES


----------



## KittyH (Feb 3, 2006)

Hi guys,
Have just had a lovely _walk in the rain _  The sun has been teasing us. Come on sunshine! 

Congrats, Kittymoth on your BFP! That's great news for you.    

Testing day tomorrow for Rebecca and Bodia - let's hope we get more  s    

Claire -            Hope you're OK hun - hopefully the spotting is just the emby bedding down.

Kizzy, Mel, Libby Hannah and Katrina - how are you all doing? Not too  I hope. I have had no signs of anything as usual but I know that doesn't mean anything....     

What's happened to the reiki sign? It's lost its 'positive vibe' - Kizzy can you do us some reiki through the message board?

"I am a strong and fertile woman. I cherish the thought of a new life growing inside me."

 to all 2WWers.
Kitty x


----------



## kittymoth (Nov 21, 2005)

Cramps  
Yeah, they started 12 days after the IUI. Totally convinced it was AF and kept telling my DP I was having PM pains, came loads in the evening, but now i think, I've never had cramps for that long before AF due. Sore (.)(.) yes indeed, both of them instead of just one, & a bit worse than I've ever had before. Also was muddling my words.
Waited until my AF was 3 days over before testing as didn't want to tempt fate. Now I know I am, I feel like a  (that's zombie)
Good luck !!!!! I was unexplained for 4 years so I kept thinking there's no reason why it should't happen with IUI. Everything looked to be working normally. I just don't think the little fellas could find their way.

xxx kittymoth and of course my DP


----------



## KittyH (Feb 3, 2006)

Wow - positive vibe is back! That was weird ....


----------



## KittyH (Feb 3, 2006)

I really want some AF cramps that aren't AF ....


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

the lil fella is back Kitty!!

I like this lil guy better     !!!!!!!!

Cramps are a bummer cos they make you think ol  is about to appear, but then most of us are on pessaries so witch cant appear can she??

I have enuff pessaries up til Sat night by which I will know outcome......eeek! Scared now 

I want us all to have BFP's now KittyMoth has started it off!!! But statistically is that impossible? Nah!! Lets beat the stats!!!

                  PLEASE LET US ALL BE MUMMIES WE'VE BEEN SO GOOD AND POSITIVE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

xxxxxxxxxxxX


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Please welcome the ladies from;

"the Anyone about to have IUI ? First scan on 6th April could do with a cycle buddy !" thread 

As I am merging these two together as i see some of you post on both so easier for everyone cycling at this time to keep up, good luck C x


----------



## claire1 (Nov 14, 2004)

Candy will do

Congratulations Kittymoth wishing all the best


----------



## bodia (Apr 27, 2005)

Hi Girls,

 for me this morning.

Am gutted and so so sad.  

Finally found the house of our dreams this weekend; our offer was accepted on Saturday. So have been totally over the moon, but also felt that it was aksing too much to be pregnant as well. It's a 4 bedroomed family home...so desperately want to fill it.

That was my last IUI, so not sure what we will do next. Probably try naprotechnology. Have an appointment with the consultant on Weds to discuss IVF. Also, beginning to think very seriously about adoption; not sure how much more of this I can take.

^fingers crossed^ all other testers. Thinking of you all.

Hoping I can get through today at work....

Take care all and thanks as always for your support,

xxx


----------



## MrsBuzby (Apr 10, 2006)

Oh Bodia so sorry about the horrible BFN.  I know how dissapointing it is  

I always give myself a day to weep like a beast and then try to get on with thinking about a fresh start.  I'm sure you're the same.

Nothing makes it feel better but sending you loads and loads of   just to let you know I'm thinking of you and I bet everyone else on this thread is too.

Take care
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## (:millers:) (Feb 13, 2006)

Hi guys

I've been reading this thread on and off and now I can join too!  Had my first scan on Saturday, going in for another this Saturday and if follies have grown then basting next Monday or Tuesday.

Bodia - I'm sorry hun.  What will you do next?  Do you think its worth testing again?

Congrats Kittymoth - I'm thrilled for you and your first go too!

Good luck to Claire1 and Rebecca - hope its  

Hello to everyone I've missed.

Cathy


----------



## Rebecca1416 (Aug 2, 2003)

Where were you all when I needed you?

Only joking, the builders disconnected our broadband accidently when they left on Friday, and neither dh or I could work out what they had done.  And did I need my FFs!

Friday night, went out for dinner and stayed out far too late.  Work up Saturday and I felt sick with tiredness - I really felt awful.  Also, boobs felt like needles going through them.  I kept thinking that that must be a good sign....

Did a test Sunday morning (I know, very naughty) and got a BFN - but you know how if you look hard enough you begin to wonder if you can see something....  Then wished I hadn't tested.

Sunday evening, felt that feeling that af is coming, and a bit of spotting, so very down in the dumps.  And I was still not feeling well.

This morning, did another test, and still a BFN, plus the spotting is still there - no worse, but my af often starts like that, and there is also the effect of the pessaries.

So it is a BFN for me - I haven't bothered to go to the clinic for a blood test, because I have nothing to be hopeful about.

Sorry no personals, but it will take me a little while to catch up....Hopefully back later.


----------



## (:millers:) (Feb 13, 2006)

Rebecca

  Sorry about your BFN.  What's next?

Cathy


----------



## MrsBuzby (Apr 10, 2006)

CONGRATULATIONS KITTYMOTH!!!!  

Fantastic news for the thread   Lots more to go so let's keep the positive vibes going ladies.

I'm testing along with a few of you on Saturday.  Have really sore (.)(.) but always get that!  Also, have had really bad stomach all weekend.  Not AF style cramps but really horrible sicky/painful tum.  Think it's a bug rather than anything else really!

Am not entirely sure how I'll make it through this week without the regular FF fix which i've now found out I need!!!

Please can you ladies tell me how i get the profile/history thing at the bottom of my postings like you do?  I'm rubbish with this sort of thing!!

In the meantime,  sending loads of   to Bodia
xxxx


----------



## Rebecca1416 (Aug 2, 2003)

Hi Kathy, for me that is it, no further attempts.  I have two lovely DDs, so I am very lucky.  Gutted at the moment, but I am sure I will get over it.  Could do with a cry and a cuddle for dh though, but will have to wait until this evening for that...


----------



## Libby Hannah (Apr 11, 2006)

Hi everyone

Thought I had posted earlier this morning but it doesnt seem to have worked so here goes again. Clearly I am losing my marbles ebtirely on the last week of my 2WW!!!

Bodia and Rebecca  - so so sorry for your both. Take lots of time to cry and indulge yourself - only lovely friends and time work to heal this so make sure you see all the people you love most and get the most support from.

Kittymoth - awesome news - you are an example to us all - especially waiting all that time for your test - I definitely dont have the resolve for that!!

Our other thread appears to have been merged with this one so to the ladies on that:

Jazy - thanks for your wonderful message - you always cheer me up!!

Kizzy - I too and going totally nuts and despite loads of work to do am utterly unable to concentrate

Claudia - way to go on the sperm sample - what a stud!!! Here for you now you are on your 2WW . Stay    - this is your month!!!


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

for Bodia and Rebecca

Sorry you didnt get your dream my darlings, stay strong and you will both be fine  

I think I might be joining you soon, af type cramps are getting worse  

Hi Libby Hannah and Moom, are you girls both testing same day as me 13th?
Sending you both     

Welcome to all the girls from the other thread, looks like we've been merged!!  

GOOD LUCK TO ALL YOU 2WWERS KEEP THE FAITH GIRLS TRY TO STAY   HOPING YOU ALL GET YOUR DREAM        


Talk laters XXXXXXXXXX


----------



## (:millers:) (Feb 13, 2006)

Hi Moom

If you click on the Profile at the top and then select forum profile information, go down to signature, that's where your fill in your details.

Hope that helps!
Cathy


----------



## MrsBuzby (Apr 10, 2006)

Hey thanks Cathy

Look it works!!!


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Hi girls

Just wondering what pg tests you all use?

I used the acon strips last time, got 3 left but today I ordered a new acon ultra early test in cassette form for £2.49 + free P&P. Anyone used them?

I dont really know much about them!!!

Hope it comes in time for Saturday, should do, thats if I get that far!!!


----------



## kelly2509 (Apr 7, 2005)

congratulations to kittymoth, really pleased for you. Sorry to Bodia and Rebecca, I am sure I will be joining you on Friday 12th (TESTING DAY) I have hade af cramps all over weekend although af not due till friday, backache so am also feeling very negative at the moment. I keep reading other threads where people have had af symptoms on 2ww and have gone on to have BFPs but I just dont think I am that lucky. For me af symptoms means she is on her way. I wish everyone else who is testing soon lots of luck and positive thoughts. This seems to ahve been the longest 2ww yet, seems to get worse each tx we have. Anyway take care everyone.
Love Kelly xx


----------



## MrsBuzby (Apr 10, 2006)

Hi Kizzy

I've given up using any kind of test as I've spent so much on them in the last 2 years!!!

You're very prepared.  I was going to just trundle down to the pharmacy if the witch hasn't arrived by Saturday!!!  I sound quite relaxed don't I??  I'm not!!!!!

Last pg test I did was at my scan this month - my womb lining was showing as "bright" which apparantly can be a sign of early pg!!  Ever heard of that?? What a shock that was!!  Obviously it was -ve but my heart was hammering!!

I'd quite like to go to bed and just wake up on Saturday morning (Test Day!!) to see what's happening!!!  Have definitely gone  this week!  Am so calm the first week of the 2ww!!!!

Oh yeah thanks for the lovely mucus story! hahahahaha!!!  Don't know what that's all about as I've not ever used the pessaries and wouldn't know what was normal and what wasn't.  What are they all about then?  Are they the pregnyl?

Moom
xxxxx


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Hi Moom, 

I will probably be up at 5am on Sat morning so thought I'd better be prepared...eeek!

Pessaries are progesterone, they are supposed to keep your womb lining thick...and keep af away until implantation, pregnyl is the jab b4 basting for ovulation  

Sorry the mucus story was tmi, but you know what its like you need to ask!!  

Still getting it...must be pessaries just cant remember it last time!!

How are you feeling about test day?  I am not as   as first time cos if its neg I am so looking forward to a night out!!  

2nd time lucky for you too chick, theres a few of us on 2nd go!!!

Sending you lots of        

XX


----------



## MrsBuzby (Apr 10, 2006)

Hi Kizzy

Yeah I feel ok about it this time.  I think I've convinced myself it has worked which is a baaaaad thing (have done that several times before)  .  Hard not to though I suppose.  I want to remain positive but at the same time don't want the crushing disappointment!  Hey if anyone works out how to control that balance, we could bottle it and make a fortune!

We've got friends coming over on Saturday so will be hitting the wine if things don't go to plan!!!  

It's a relief having found you girlies though because we're all in the same boat and it's v. comforting!  I've got one more go at IUI after this so all is not lost if it's -ve.  What about you?

Weird how the treatment they give us is so different - we're all doing IUI yet some of you have the delight of pessaries and some don't.  Wonder why that is!

I've been trying to upload a pic of my cats (nearly wrote pussies there!) on to the profile thing but it doesn't seem to want to work.  I wonder if I'll ever get this technical thing cracked!!!

I'm supposed to be working but am having serious concentration issues! hahahaha

Don't worry about the mucus story love - you need to know these things!!!!

Moom

PS:  see how little I know about it all  I just turn up and stick my legs in the air and let them stick me with whatever they need to !!!! hahahaha


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Name Basting Testing

Kittymoth 16/4 6/5   

Bodia 24/4 8/5   

Claire1 24/4 8/5 

Rebecca 23&24/4 8/5   

Libby Hannah 27/4 11/5 

Kizzymouse 27/4 13/5 

Moom 27/4 13/5 

Kelly  28/4 12/5 

Katie 29/4 13/5 

Katrina 29/4 15/5 

Kitty 29/4 ? 

Mel 1/5 15/5 

Elur ? ? 

Elur hun have you been basted now? Let us know how its going!!! 

Big Hugs for Bodia and Rebecca  

Moom I get 4 goes at IUI then 1 go at ivf on nhs I think
If I dont have a baby by then I wont be going on, you can only take so much!! 

GOOD LUCK EVERYONE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!       xxx


----------



## claire1 (Nov 14, 2004)

Ladies

I think you can say that I've got a BFN, as the spotting has got a little worse, if I dont get a proper AF by the morning may test jsut to make sure.  BUt I know what the outcome will be.  I knew it wouldnt work.

Thats it with IUI no more free goes, consultant is refering us for 1 go of IVF, and the list is approx 18mths.

I've now decided not to even think about ttc, and getting my hopes up every month, you can only take so much heartache, and I think that I have now had my fair share.

Rebecca & Bodia Sorry it didnt work, we will have to start our own post ladies who get BFN.

Good luck everyone else

Claire


----------



## Rebecca1416 (Aug 2, 2003)

Oh Claire, big hugs.  Perhaps it is not completely over yet, but I know how you feel.  You just know in your bones that this is af, don't you?

My spotting is not getting worse, but it is not getting better either - I expect for me it is the pessaries keeping af away. 

Have been to the gym (I was abstaining for my 2ww) and do feel a bit better for it.  I have decided that I need to get myself back into some sort of shape for my 40th birthday at the end of the year.  Have also booked a haircut for the weekend.  I am trying to look forward, not back....


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

CLAIRE

Glad to see you are looking forward Rebecca, my 40th is next year eeek!!!  Only joking, I dont mind at all, I think 40 will be a good age!!

Just hope I can be a mum b4 then   

Take care of yourselves darlings, have a good drink claire if af shows!!!   and lots of   , thats wot I'm gonna do sat night if af shows her horrible face!!!!!!!!!! 

ivf might be the tx for you hun, good luck and i hope waiting list isnt that long xxxxx

How's everyone else?

Still being      I hope!!!

I cant believe its CD 12 

*WITCH  WITCH STAY AWAY COME AND BOTHER ME ANOTHER DAY ( LIKE PREFERABLY NINE MONTHS TIME!!!!!!!!!!!!! )                      *

STAY STRONG LOVLIES!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## KittyH (Feb 3, 2006)

Where did my post go?

Hi everyone,
Just wanted to say hello to all on the 'merged' thread, My, what fun we are all having ...  

REbecca and Bodia - big hugs for you. You must both be gutted and I'm gutted for you  

Claire - hope you are OK, hun. So stressful  

           

Nothing to report today and nothing interesting or funny has happened so tatty bye for now.. 

Kitty x


----------



## bodia (Apr 27, 2005)

Hi All,

Rebecca and Claire -   to you both. Know exactly how you are feeling. I am totally gutted as this was our last IUI. Feel exhausted by the whole process.

Just about hung in there at work. Was going to go for a run along the seafront which I know would have helped, but had terrible AF pains by then and just couldn't think about doing anything except coming home. Will go to the gym tomorrow though.  
Was supposed to be going to see The Levellers tonight; but have bowed out. Just feel I need to allow myself to be sad and get it out! Having a glass of wine shortly.... 

Have made the decision to start Naprotechnology charting straight away, as then at least I feel I am doing something proactive. Have an appointment with consultant on Weds about our 1 free go of IVF; will know more after that.

 and   and ^fingers crossed^ to those of you still on 2ww.

xxxx


----------



## shiningstar (Aug 2, 2005)

Rebecca and Bodia so sorry it didnt work sending you all my love and a big  

Claire sending you a huge  , you just know when its AF so sorry sweetie.

Hope everyone else is ok and not going too  , I feel abit  , just have a feelin it hasnt worked trying my hardest to stay  

     

If it hasnt then I can drink myself silly on holiday next week.

Katrina


----------



## hally55 (Feb 10, 2006)

Bodia, Claire & Rebecca       Sorry about the      Hope you're now    

Well I reckon I shouldn't get my hopes up.  Had AF pains all afternoon, they are definitly AF pains I just know it 

Hope everyone else if feeling OK    

Finding it hard to be positive at moment      

Mel  xxx


----------



## shiningstar (Aug 2, 2005)

Mel I know how you feel, been having cramp feelins quite strong last night and today 

sending you tons of


----------



## hally55 (Feb 10, 2006)

Thanks Katrina 

Looks like everyone's feeling a bit  today.

            SENDING US POSITIVE VIBES, WE CAN GET THAT  

Mel xxx


----------



## shiningstar (Aug 2, 2005)

Mel your right and we do need to get more positive


----------



## kelly2509 (Apr 7, 2005)

I think Mel is right we are all feeling a bit c****y today. It is sooo very hard to stay positive when there are so many negative things going on i.e rebecca and claire who unfortunately got BFNs and claire who is sure af is on the way for others including myself who have af signs of af on her way and for everyone else who is just not feeling very positive at the moment. Sometimes life just seems so unfair. I think to myself that if I definately knew that my dh and I would definately not have children of our own then as devastating as it would be I would one day be able to come to terms with it and get on with my life but its the not knowing isnt it thats so hard. My whole life has been put on hold dont want to do this ''just incase I get pregnant'' dont want to do that '' just incase i get pregnant'' I am sure you will all be able to say the same. Anyway I am sorry to have such a negative post. Hopefully might be more positive tomorrow. BIG HUGS TO EVERYONE.
love kelly


----------



## hally55 (Feb 10, 2006)

Kelly    Blowing you some bubbles hun. I won't even think about what if this never works, I just can't go there, I will cross that bridge when I get to it.

I've read so many posts where people have had AF pains & gone on the get a  , That's what we've got to hold on to, until testing day.  Let's hope we are all back on     form tomorrow.

     

Mel xxx


----------



## kelly2509 (Apr 7, 2005)

hi mel, I cant blame you for you thinking that way. You are right I think if we have a small hope as small as it may be we should hold onto it until testing day. I am going to take what youve said on board and try to think this way to. Its just so hard to concentrate on anything else at the moment. I thought I wasnt doing too bad until today but this 2ww is really starting to take its toll. I just keep thinking get today out of the way with af not showing up then tomorrow is another day, then get through tomorrow and so on. I feel like I am going totally insane. Trying not to let on to DH too much on how I am feeling as he is very supportive but will come out with stupid coments at times without thinking and I know I am just going to explode and he is first in the firing line. Anyway got to go as DH wants computer.
Thankyou for your little boost mel.  to everyone
        
hope to see some  over the next week or so.
love kelly xxxxx


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

I'm sending the reiki police around!!!!

*COME ON GIRLS SHAPE UP AND GET WITH THE LIL POSITIVE GUY!!! *

Do you all get AF pains b4 AF? No? Neither do I!!! So AF isnt here yet so be strong and keep the faith!!!

Its pessaries and implantation that give us cramps, AND AF WHEN IT COMES!!! 

We cant know whats going on in there, maybe some of us will be lucky, maybe we wont, but we're strong, look how far we've come, and did stuff that other people couldnt cope with!!!

So please all you lovely ladies dont give up yet and no more  until there's something to cry about!!!

                            

Love and Hugs to you all


----------



## hally55 (Feb 10, 2006)

Kizzy you are so right  Those damn pessaries, I'd like to... knock their little pessary heads off  , making us think implantation pains are the .

WE MUST STAY     WE CAN SURVIVE THE 2WW


----------



## kelly2509 (Apr 7, 2005)

kizzy and hally you are right     
i would like to give everyone a great big  
kelly
xxx
heres hoping to a better day for us all tomorrow with more positive thoughts
xxxxxxxxx


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

*SOME POSITIVE VIBES TO START THE DAY OFF!!!!!!!!!!*

hope you are all feeling better today, remember its not over til the old  makes an appearance!!

  NO TO THE     NO TO THE          

stay strong and positive girls we can get thru this together!!!!!!!!

XXXXX Sending you all  and lots of  xx


----------



## MrsBuzby (Apr 10, 2006)

Morning ladies.  

Sorry to start the day on a not very positive note but i think it's all over for me this month.  Horrible AF pains this morning and spotting last night and this morning.

Am surprisingly calm!  Also, was thinking that statistically that means the rest of you have a better chance so that's the silver lining!!

Have been on a bit of a diet (i need to, believe me!) and weighed in this morning - have lost 6lbs so far!  Am using that to cheer myself up!  

Am keeping everything crossed for you ladeis -  YOU CAN DO ITTTTTTTT!!!!!!!!

Don't want to see any of you on my next month cycle buddy thread you hear!!

        to everyone

Moom
xxxxxx


----------



## kelly2509 (Apr 7, 2005)

good aftenoon.  Nice to see some positive thinking kizzy. I feel a little better myself this morning. Not as depressed as yesturaday. moom sending you a big   and for being so supportive about the rest of us on 2ww, when I read your post it i had a little tear in my eye, I just thought haow c*****y you must be feeling unyet you still have been so nice about everyone else. 
Take care everyone
Love kelly
xx


----------



## Rebecca1416 (Aug 2, 2003)

Now come on you lot, Kizzy is right, lets get a bit more positive on this thread.

First, on the law of averages there must be so more BFPs coming, so you are increasing your chances with every BFN.

Secondly, if you have af-like pains 5 days before test day (and therefore before af is due) then they are more likely to be implantation pains, and so good news.

And lastly, this is meant to be a positive thread!

So cheer up!!!!


----------



## kelly2509 (Apr 7, 2005)

rebecca your post made me laugh. You sound such a determined person. I wish I hade your uumph. Fair play to you. You are right this is supposed to be a positive thread so we should all try to post at least one positive post today.
Come on girls!!!!
kelly xxx


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Moom, hun....sometimes ladies can be pregnant and still have spotting, dont want to get your hopes up but its a fact my lovely  Plus I need my Sat test buddies so dont you go deserting me!!!!   try stick with it luv!!

Rebecca, aww hun, thats so nice what you said, we've had one bfp, and two bfn's and mabye three ( hope not Claire!!  ) So yes you are right about stats!!   

Kelly, I'm glad you're feeling better today hun, stay    

Well I feel great today, occasional cramps but okay, feel much better than I usually do if AF is coming, so I really dont have a clue on outcome. Not knicker checking, doing opposite, dont wanna see anything!!!!
 

Sending you all loads and loads of                  LOVELY POSITIVITY!!!


I am off for a shower then off to tai chi....that is so relaxing so looking forward to it a lot!!! 

Will stop by later and make sure there is no  or  or  or 

But there better be lots of  and  and plenty of   

*keep the faith girls!!!!! **            

   Lots of love and baby dust XXX*


----------



## MrsBuzby (Apr 10, 2006)

Hey Kizzy i'll still be around for the testing, whatever happens in the next few days 

Not giving up hope entirely until   makes herself properly known!!!  

Still have the sorest (.)(.) ever so until they stop I'll keep the faith!!!

Am also rooting for the rest of us!!!  There's plenty of room for some BFPs!!!!

I have one more shot at this anyway so am trying to reeeeeeeeeeellllllaaaaaaaaaaaxxxxxxxxxxxxxx!!!

Hey here's to the hope that the spotting are my twins/triplets burrowing in!!!! hahahaha.


----------



## KittyH (Feb 3, 2006)

Moom - you wanna have triplets??   

Adhering to Kizzy's strict policy I will keep positive despite being an emotional wreck  

"I find strength from my friends to achieve my goals in life. We all deserve the happiness we seek." (meaning you guys)

Bring on the orange chakra healing!!!              

Kitty x


----------



## hally55 (Feb 10, 2006)

Moom    keeping my fingers crossed for you hun, There's still a chance  

All these positive vibes are great, Come on girls keep it up     

We will survive the 2ww      

Great Mantra Kitty


----------



## Libby Hannah (Apr 11, 2006)

Hi All

Loving that Orange chakra talk and also the dancing bananas  - no matter what my day is like they always cheer me up

I'm not having AF symptoms which I might expect by now but neither do I feel in the least bit pregnant - so could go either way and I was having a real downer the last 48 hours but now I have read your post - both pre and post downer I feel heaps better so thanks everyone  

Claire, I havent been on since your news - so sorry sweetheart. Know what you mean about there being only so much you can take!!!

Moom - hang in there - you just dont know yet

Everyone else - lots of baby dust - cant do the animated version - too much of a techo bimbo!!


----------



## hally55 (Feb 10, 2006)

Hi Libby     More dancing bananas just for you  

Only 2 days to go until your TESTING DAY keeping my fingers crossed for you 

Sending you loads of       

Mel xxx


----------



## shiningstar (Aug 2, 2005)

Libby Hannah your next to test honey sending you lots of      

      

Nothing much happening with me, still feelin low I am afraid thinks its all over getting sore heads and cramp usually means AF is on her way (.)(.) getting less sorer by the day.

Glad to see some of you have perked up what a rollercoster we are on.  I will be taking a month off if it hasnt worked this time and try and get my head together for my final go.


----------



## hally55 (Feb 10, 2006)

Katrina, my testing day buddy    

Sorry you're still feeling a bit low hunny, looks like we're all suffering from the stomach cramps at the mo  

But on the bright side, how many stories have you read where the women were CONVINCED   was on the way & CONVINCED they would get at BFN??  And then went on to get    

Stay positive hunny, we're all here for each other & we're all in it together.

Blowing you some lovley bubbleys

Mel xxx


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

I dunno what I'd do without this thread, thanks honeys



LIBBY HANNAH C'MON DOWN !!!!!!!!!!!!!!! YOUR UP NEXT CHICK SO WE NEED TO SEND LOTS OF DANCING BANANAS YOUR WAY FOR LUCK!!!       

        

Glad you are all feeling (or trying to feel) more positive, its hard to get a good balance I agree, too optimistic and your hopes and dreams could be dashed, too pessimistic and you just bring yourself down, sigh, its really hard!!! 

Tai chi really relaxed me and I feel fine tonight, cramps seem to have gone just now, gonna have a good early nights sleep tonight 

Sending you all   and lots of   

*KEEP THE FAITH GIRLS, WE WILL ALL GET THROUGH THIS TOGETHER             *


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Hi again, just wanted to share with you all what Britta told me on the other thread (thanks Britta hun  )

" Kizzymouse, dont think the worst about getting af pains i had them and was convinced i was going to come on but i still got a +tive, i got af type pains for a week or two after i tested and doctor said it was normal " 

So thats for all you cramp worriers!!  Hope that helps XXX


----------



## kelly2509 (Apr 7, 2005)

Hi everyone, thanks for your last post kizzy. Thats helped a little with the fact that I have started to convince myself that it hasnt worked cos feels so like   is on her way. Well its early hours monday morning so only 2 days until test day. Cant believe 2ww is actually drawing to an end and all this anticipation will be over on friday whether its good news or bad got to the stage where just want to know now.       to libby and hannah (the next testers) and      to everyone else too.
Would just be so great to see some   on here v soon,
Take Care everyone
love kelly
xxx


----------



## kelly2509 (Apr 7, 2005)

sorry everyone for excuse my last post where i said early hours monday morning, meant to say wednesday morning shows how insane i am going dont even know what day of the week it is lol.
anyway sorry about that
kelly xx


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

girlies

Decided for luck that I need 300 bubbles, no more no less!!!    So can you help me?   

Evil pessaries made me sick this morning, that happened last time too so not reading anything in to it.

Cramps have gone for now  

Not long now my darlings                




            FOR LIBBY HANNAH GOOD LUCK FOR TOMORROW HUN   



     FOR ALL US GIRLS xxxxx


----------



## kelly2509 (Apr 7, 2005)

morning everyone, hope you are all feeling okay this morning. Hope your sickness is a good sign for you kizzy and glad your cramps have gone hopefully another good sign. fingers and toes crossed for you.
 and lots of positive thoughts for everyone.
love kelly
xx


----------



## [Katie] (May 14, 2004)

Hi Everyone,

I'm so sorry I have not been posting. You must all have cramp in your fingers; so much to read and catch up on, just don't find the time. Someone has probably posted while I type this!

I've just been reading all the posts since Part 2 started and I really think you girls sound great and the tonic I need right now. Some of your posts made me chuckle. 

Firstly a big   to our BFN girls. I've been there 4 times so I know just how you are feeling. My last BFN was the worst because I really thought it had work. 

Congratulations Kitty on your  . Hope you won't be alone.

So who is testing Saturday? I have had light pink marks on toilet paper this morning so I am convinced it is all over. I have had, now and again, stitch like pains; not quite cramp like, for most of my 2ww. Haven't taken my pessaries religiously this time, mainly coz I forget. They didn't help last time (never missed one) and they delayed AF by 4 days which made it worse. If it hasn't worked this time I just want to know.

          

Good luck to everyone still to test. I'll be thinking of you all. I'll do my best to keep up with this thread now.   Please accept my apology for not posting more. 

Take care.
Love Katie xx


----------



## Rebecca1416 (Aug 2, 2003)

Hi all,

Oh dear, I boss you about and tell you to be positve and you all stop posting.  I bet you have started a thread somewhere else called "negative thread - but don't tell Rebecca!"

I thought I was coping ok with my BFN, but ended up bursting into tears this morning because dh had put the newspaper in the bin - so perhaps not as sorted as I hoped!

Good luck to all you 2wwers


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Hi Katie,

You, me and Moom are Sat test girls!!!!

I have been on 2x pessaries a day so no blood as of yet...doesnt mean its worked but i truly hope it has!!!

just had cramps since day 5, not so bad today    


xxx


----------



## KittyH (Feb 3, 2006)

Hello ladies - gosh it's getting tense in here, I'm like a wound spring. 

Just to clarify, Katie, it was Kittymoth with the BFP not me. Kitty names are getting confusing, I know! Fingers crossed the spotting is nothing, hunny.  

Moom - how are you, hun?

Rebecca - this is bound to affect you for a long time. You're grieving, hun. Big big hug for you  

Libby Hannah - i wish you all the luck in the world for tomorrow.         Anyone else testing tom? I've lost the list..

All you ladies with cramps and I've not got a sausage - don't know what to make of that. Probably nothing. I had a horrendous toilet-rushing moment today. Was talking to a man in a shop about getting my camera mended and felt sure I felt full-flow af start (sorry if TMI). I was convinced!! Even though it's a tad early for me. Poor man, I must have looked desperate - I just wanted to leave the shop tout de suite and rush in to Debenhams. Plus I kept thinking about the stupid pair of knickers I'd put on that morning which had been almost around my knees all day   . Luckily, it was a false alarm but boy was I scared...  

Must dash - DH is hassling me to get off to Tescos. So a quick hi to Katrina, Kizzy, Kelly, Mel and anyone I've missed (soz)


Kitty x


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Name Basting Testing

Kittymoth 16/4 6/5   

Bodia 24/4 8/5  

Claire1 24/4 8/5  

Rebecca 23&24/4 8/5  

Libby Hannah 27/4 11/5 

Kizzymouse 27/4 13/5 

Moom 27/4 13/5   

Kelly 28/4 12/5 

Katie 29/4 13/5 

Katrina 29/4 15/5 

Kitty 29/4 ?   

Mel 1/5 15/5 

Elur ? ? 

Paula ? ? 

Kitty hun dont worry about not having cramps..they are  I dont feel pregnant in the slightest but I do feel quite well and happy  weirdo!!

* GOOD LUCK LOVELY LADIES, WE'RE SO CLOSE NOW, LETS PRAY FOR          *

        
p.s I'm so proud of us all for not testing early (YET!!!  )


----------



## MrsBuzby (Apr 10, 2006)

Hi darlings!

How are we all?

Rebecca hun you sound perfectly normal to me!!!  I would've howled like a banshee last month if I heard a loud noise!!!   

KittyH your post made me laugh a lot!  That poor bloke must've wondered what he said to you!  I know what you mean about the knicker thing too - i actually had a pair which fell down completely in the middle of town in the middle of a lunch hour!!!! HOw the hell can THAT happen That's what my life is like!  

Hey Kizzy - so glad you got your bubbles!!!  Someone must have been clicking like mad for you all day!  How are you feeling?  Still hanging in there?

I'm so sorry to say my lovelies that things have got worse in this camp - spotting has got a heavier.  Still no sign of proper witch yet but you know when it's coming.  I know you're all going to tell me to be positive and of course I have been all month and really believed it had worked but I am just being realistic.  I promise you all I'm ok though.  I'm amazed that I am but I really am!  I am actually feeling quite cheerful which is odd but don't knock it!  I'm sure it won't last!  I am just hoping that every time I check back here I will see a new  !!!  I don't think I'll make it to Saturday for the test.  I don't think it's gonna be necessary.  So Kizzy and Katie - you go girls!!!  Make this Saturday a good one!

I think it's just LibbyHannah and Kelly tomorrow isn't it  Just sending as much good luck and positive vibes as I can muster to you!!

To all the other girls here, thanks so much for making me remember what it's like to feel like I'm normal and to feel like I have people around me who just "get it"!  You've helped me so much already!  Glad I found you.

Lots of love and luck to everyone

Moom
xxxxxxx


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Aww Moom hun, remember you can still spot and be pregnant, hope witch doesnt come with full force!!              

Nice to see you being calm and positive about the whole thing tho, thats my take on it now, hopefully! Life is too short to waste being upset on things you cant change so you go girl, and we're here for you if you do start to feel   and   or    ,you can vent at us feel free!!!  


Your knicker story made me laugh!!    , thanks for that!!!!


Praying for   to stay away for you and us all     

On the bubbles.....as I said in my diary I cant believe how many people have read it and sent me bubbles....its so niiiice!! 301 is a good number I'm happy with that!!!    


Take care sweetie XX


----------



## MrsBuzby (Apr 10, 2006)

Sorry everyone but the witch has arrived.  

I'm going to have to be marked as a BFN (am proper cross about that!)

I have an appointment with a wine bottle now but rest assured I shall be trying again next month!!!

I have absolute faith that the rest of you will have better luck!

Moom
xxxxx


----------



## hally55 (Feb 10, 2006)

Moom    You sound so positive for the rest of us, despite the   turning up, you're a real inspiration Moom    Enjoy your wine (have a glass for me love)

I'll be back later girls, got to cheer DH up, he's been on a diet of 3 days & has PUT ON weight, it's like walking on eggshells in this house at mo  

Mel xxx


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Aww no Moom sweetie        enjoy your wine sweetie and take some time for yourself, you sound like a lovely positive person!!! Thanks so much for your encouragement, hope its 3rd time lucky for you sweetie, much love to you, I shall update list 

Please take care XXXXXXXXXXXXX   


Hiya Mel

Poor DH, men can be just as sensitive as women about these things!! Hope you manage to cheer him up hun.

How are you today


----------



## KittyH (Feb 3, 2006)

Moom,
So sorry, hun. I just echo the others. On with the next round?  
Kitty x


----------



## shiningstar (Aug 2, 2005)

Moom so sorry hon you go and enjoy your bottle of wine  , you are so positive glad to have people like you around me if only in cyber world I feel like you all are around me.  

KittyH your post made me laugh, glad it wasnt AF tho   hope you are ok hon.

Mel, testing buddy how are you, hope your hiding your sweets and crisps from DH.

Kizzy lots of bubbles we all need some now.

Been out sunning myself and just had a bbq DH made, just hope it was cooked right, cause nothing is stopping me getting on that plane on Saturday I neeeeed this break.  Just dont know what to think now, had a rubbish sleep last night   and feelin abit     and all at the one time.

Katrina

xx


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

KATRINA R U TESTING B4 YOU GO? OR ARE YOU KEEPING US GUESSING !!!?

Ooops caps sorry, didnt meant to shout!I suppose Sat will be a tad early for testing


I hope you have a great holiday and get a bfp too hun XXXXXXXXX


----------



## shiningstar (Aug 2, 2005)

Kizzy I think I will test on Sat if no AF as it will be 2 weeks exactly since basting so it will be cd 14 or 15 depending on how you count it, and if No af I will not drink till it comes if not going to airport early only live 5mins away to have lots of   but dont know if I will tell you's   (only joking), tonight is my last night of the pessaries yeeha

Katrina


----------



## hally55 (Feb 10, 2006)

Hi 

I am frazzled , told DH a good way to lose weight is divorce . Honestly as if I haven't got enough things to think about without him going on & on 'well what CAN I eat?'

Trying to be supportive I know the 2ww effects our men as well sometimes!

Katrina, Who's gonna be my testing day bud  ? Only messing! I'd much rather know your outcome on Saturday than have to wait until you're back from your jollies 
Postive vibes for that    

Kizzy are you still having cramps? I had some this morning, but don't seem to be so bad today, have had backache though? God knows what it all means ??

Kitty  Are the baggy knickers a ploy, so's not to think so much about ?

Libby Hannah    Tomorrow Hunny  

Rebecca lovely to hear from you, Missed your bossing us around   Hope your feeling a bit better now hunny 

Katie don't despair just yet, plenty of women have spotting & still get a    Keeping fingers crossed for you

Hi Moom, Elur, Claire, Bodia, Kittmoth, Kelly 

LOVELY BUBBLEY CYCLE BUDDIES POSITIVE BFP DANCE COMING UP


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Libby Hannah hope its a bfp for you hun    

Hi Mel...still got mild cramps, had back ache yesterday too!!
Just having probs sleeping!!  

Katrina...good luck for Sat too honey, we'll be testing buds!!   

Hi Kitty, Rebecca, Claire, Elur, Katie, Kelly...good luck Kelly and Katie for fri/sat    Kitty when do you test hun?  

Just wishing all of you all the luck in the world!! 


Love you all


       


XXXX


----------



## [Katie] (May 14, 2004)

Morning Everyone,

Moom -   How did the wine go down? DH and I are out Saturday night so if it's a BFN I plan to get well and truly drunk. I haven't touched a drop during this 2ww and for a while before, also due to being on a diet, so it will probably only take 2 glasses of wine to get me giggly! Hope you are feeling OK. 

LibbyHannah & Kelly -        

Mel - My DH got on the scales this morning and had a shock. He blamed it on the 2 bead rolls he ate last night and didn't like it when I reminded him about the 2 cans of cider he drank. Truth hurts I told him. That is his problem, he forgets about the alcohol. Keeping my fingers crossed for you too.       

Katrina - Where are you going on your   ? Good luck for testing on Saturday.       

Kizzymouse - Good luck for Saturday too.      . DH may have to work. If he does I'll be testing about 6.30am, if not I'll try and lay in until about 8am, if AF hasn't shown by then. 

KittyH - Sorry for the mix up, I'm sure you will be joining Kittymoth soon with a BFP     

I must dash, got someone turned up. Post again later.

Love and luck to everyone.  
Katie xx


----------



## MrsBuzby (Apr 10, 2006)

Hello girlies - oh man the   was goooooooood!!!!! Have been off it for a while so you're quite right Katie, it didn't take much!  I also fell of the diet wagon quite badly with a large portion of jaffa cakes!!!  Back on it now you'll be pleased to hear.   Sympathise fully with Mel and Katie's DHs!! I always blame the extra salad i've eaten and forget about the muffins/chocolate/crisps etc!

Well, I've already got my next round of scanning and basting booked!!  (19th and 22nd of May with the jab on 21st May).  Went to the docs this morning to get a FSH/LH test done - flippin hospital had missed it!!!!!  Here we are a year and a bit later and I'm glad i asked about it!  We've got ourselves a plan of action so I'm feeling v. good and positive about things.  Am so happy because last year I had a bad bad year with it all and didn't cope very well.  I'm happy to say that I seem to have come out the other side and I feel like i've achieved something 

Anyway, enough of my banging on - how are you all holding up Hoping to hear some good news today.....

Can't believe it's nearly saturday already (hahaha, like it hasn't dragged like a beast!!)

Will be eating my lunch in the sunshine and sending up lots of     to settle on your lovely heads!!!

Moom
xxxxx


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Hi girls, where is everyone today?

Libby Hannah, any news hun?


----------



## KittyH (Feb 3, 2006)

Girls, it's all over for me. AF has arrived. Hopefully, like Moom says, statistics mean more of you will get your BFPs. I now have to think about what to do next as this was my third and last go on the NHS.  

   for everyone else.
Kitty x


----------



## MrsBuzby (Apr 10, 2006)

Kitty hun          

You don't have to think about what's next just yet if you don't want to. Take a little bit of time out lovey and just have a rest from the emotions.  

Remember that we're all here if you need to rant or whatever.

Take care lady
xxxx


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

aww Kitty hun, we're not having much luck on our wee thread...and it was all so positive  

I hope you're okay lovey, thinking of you, I might test tomorrow, a day early cos its driving me crazy now!! But I'll see how I feel in the morning ...its not really THAT early if I do it tomorrow, will be day 16.

I have nothing to report today, no symptoms at all really except for a slight headache but I've had nowt to eat since brekkie so could be that!!

No cramps...nowt!

Hows everyone else doing? Katrina? Mel? Katie? Kelly? 


We need to get some bfps!!       

Kitty sending you more       


       


Off to have pizza and watch footie will catch up later XXX


----------



## hally55 (Feb 10, 2006)

Kitty   sorry the witch showed up hunny.  Thinking of you both 

Moom glad to hear you're all ready for your next tx, and you're feeling so positive about it, not be long till you're back on the dreaded  .   

Kizzy i've been the same today, no symptoms, I've had a couple of little cramps but other than that nothing else to report.  It is now driving me    ,  Are you going to test tomorrow then?  Not sure it the     should be keeping an eye on you!   for your test    

Katie I bet you can't stay in bed till 8am on testing day, DH working or not!   and   for Saturday     

I don't want any sympathising with my DH   his 3 day diet has ended   I'm afraid the lure of a nice pint on a lovely spring evening is just too tempting for him.  Don't know how he thinks we've managed these past 3 or 4 weeks! 

Sending loads of positive vibes to us all, come on, let's see some


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Hi Mel

I havent decided whether to test or not, most girls seem to test 2 weeks after basting, well my basting was 2 weeks ago, its day 15 today.

So dunno, clinic said wait til day 17 min, better if you wait til day 20     no way!!

I think surely a test will show up something if its worked by now? s'pose depends how much hcg you have in urine.  Tests I have are early detection ones.  

Hmmm I dont know I've not thought about testing early until now!

Probably wont have courage  


Sending all us ladies still to test      
Sending all us ladies with bfns lots and lots of     


XXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## hally55 (Feb 10, 2006)

Hi Kizzy 

I'm testing on day 14, last time I didn't do my own test because clinic told me pee sticks mightn't pick up hcg that early, so had to have blood test.  This time I'm going to do a pee stick 1st thing Monday morning before I go to the clinic, even though they told me again not to do it  .  

I think it'll show up on pee sticks by then, surely.    Tell us though if you're doing it tomorrow, got to send you lots & lots of magic babydust.  I'll send you some now anyway, just in case.


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

I really dont know, feel sick at the thought of doing it tomorrow!! Just got the idea in my head today....cos I'm off work tomorrow and thought I might be able to cope better doing it and having house all to myself, than DP waiting in anticipation Sat morn!!!  

Thanks for fairy dust I'll save it for Sat, prob not be brave enuff to test............thats if witch dont get me first!!!  


Got enuff pessaries to last til Sat, I really have no clue how this is gonna go, I dont feel totally negative tho which is good, but cant imagine being preggers!!!  

We'll see...................



XXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## shiningstar (Aug 2, 2005)

KittyH so sorry sweetie AF turned up sending you a huge  , here if you need us.

Kizzy good luck if testing tomorrow hun so want to see BFP now to give me hope.

I have no symptoms at all, apart from shooting pains in my side dont know if it is my ovary or not   so dont know whats going on.  I am abit snappy so think she is on her way.

Mel how you holding up hon.

Katie I am going to a villa in Alicante well about 30mins away from Alicante, weather looks good there just now.

Sening lots of     

       

Katrina x


----------



## hally55 (Feb 10, 2006)

Katrina have a fantastic holiday, hope a  for you will make it even better   . Any room in your suitcase hun, could just do with a trip to Alicante.

We've all suffered funny pains on this  We all deserve to get a  after going through all this.

I'm in two minds (again) about testing myself on Monday before going for my blood test now, don't know if HCG from jabs will still be in my system, what do you think? All this thinking about tx makes my brain fuzzy. 

WE WANT TO SEE A  WE WANT TO SEE A       

 Katrina on your testing day


----------



## shiningstar (Aug 2, 2005)

Thanks Mel, good luck to you too sweetie, I wont be here but when I get back I hope to see a BFP from you and of course lots of others.

 to you all my lovelies.

Katrina


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

nighty night girlies, sleep tight, dont let the   bite!!!!!!!!!!!!


sending you all tons of positive vibes         


Boo send lots of purrs....she's on my knee once again!!!!!!!!!   my gorgeous furbaby  


talk tomorrow xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## kelly2509 (Apr 7, 2005)

morning ladies, Kitty so sorry to hear of your news. I know how you are feeling, its awful. Sending you a big cuddle. well today is day 14 and should be testing but was very naughty and tested yesterday (sorry couldnt get near the computer as DH had it most of day) to let you all know. It was a BFN just as I thought it would be. Af has not arrived as yet but im so sure she is on her way. My body is constantly playing tricks on me. Before I started fertility tx my period was every 28 days on the dot. Since have been having various drugs, I am never sure when it will arrive. Last month I was 5 days late which is quite a rare thing as normally onl 1 or 2 days late so thought I must be pregnant then of course she showed up 5 days late. The month before that af was 3 days early. so it is a little annoying. I am feeling very down about the BFN although I expected it. Have told my parents and v close friends the result and they have said ''it could be too early to have tested yet'' and ''if you havent started your period yet then there still ma be a chance that you are'' but you just know your own body don't you and you know that ugly af will show any day soon.  On a positive note  lots of  and good luck to when you test whether its today or tomorrow and to everyone else who is testing soon too. I really hope we can see some BFPs on here this month which will give us all a great boost.
Take Care everyone and keep us informed.
Love Kelly
xx


----------



## kelly2509 (Apr 7, 2005)

sorry forgot to say Katrina have a fab holiday, hope you have some good news for us when you get back and hope some of the ff on here have some good news for you too. xx

kizzy my last post was supposed to say    and lots of luck to you whether testing today or tomorrow and once again   and lots of luck to eveyone else who is testing soon.

kelly
xx


----------



## hally55 (Feb 10, 2006)

Morning all

I'm doing alot of sleeping this time round, last time I was up at 5.00am every morning, shows that I am more relaxed I think,(until Monday arrgghh, I'm dreading it, finding it very difficult to stay positive about the test, sick of analysing every little thing. 


Kelly  so sorry you've tested  .  It may be worth testing again, just in case, but I know how you feel, you get so used to only seeing 1 blue line you don't want to raise your hopes again.  Do you still have to have a blood test at your clinic?  Will you be having another IUI after a bit of a rest?  .


Speaks to you all later, gonna have a bath & some brekkie



Mel xxx


----------



## kelly2509 (Apr 7, 2005)

hi hally, I had to have a blood test on 1st iui but no mention of it this time at the clinic. You are right we are so used to seeing just one blue line and its so hard not to raise your hopes up but you cant help it can you. I /we will be having our last free IUI soon hopefully once af arrives I can start taking my clomid again, will have to ring the clinic. Because i am very sensitive to the drugs and have overstimulated twice the last go I was only on half a tablet and so didnt need monitoring as much as normal so hopefully will have last go very soon. Enjoy your brekkie and your bath.
Love Kelly
xx


----------



## MrsBuzby (Apr 10, 2006)

Hi everyone

Hope you're all holding up ok.  Hormones got the better of me today and have had a bit of a   after having "words" with someone on the phone!!!  She's menopausal so between us it wasn't the best mix!

I wanted to ask a general question - lots of you are using pessaries after your IUI treatments.  I think these are progesterone aren't they?  If so, were you diagnosed them for a specific reason or is that just what your clinics "do"??  I only ask because I've not been offered this option, even though they think I might have a problem with progesterone (spotting between periods etc).

Wanted to go armed with questions when I go back on 19th May so hit me with it girls!!!

Also, have booked some acupuncture.  Anyone tried that?

Come on you testers............come on you testers................(in the style of a football chant!!!)

Moom
xx


----------



## [Katie] (May 14, 2004)

Hi Everyone,

Moom -   Pessaries weren't mentioned until my 4th cycle. It was something I was going to ask about but the hospital beat me to it. Clinic never said anything. Nurse, after basting, said have you ever used pessaries, and I explained no and was wondering if I should. She said it will support your lining. I used them religiously on the 4th cycle but got a BFN, have them this time but have only used a few, so as good as not using them really. My thinking though is that if my lining is thick enough before basting and lining doesn't come away until AF then does it need support. I can understand you wanting to ask questions, and you should. I asked if I could have a baseline scan and was told these were only done after IVF. I have booked acu in July incase I move on to IVF. From what the lady said the acu depended on which treatment I was having. Quite a few FF are having it that I know. Daily Mail said yesterday that it doubles your chances of IVF working so I am sure there are benefits for IUI also. Take care. x

KittyH - Sorry to hear your news.   

          
Good luck everyone else still to test. DH is working tomorrow so I will be up at 6.30am testing. 

Lots of love,
Katie xx


----------



## shiningstar (Aug 2, 2005)

Kelly sorry it was a BFN, I know what you mean about your body, we get so used to it with TTC think more so than anybody else.

Well no need for me to test tomorrow the   got me today,    I so wanted this to work, well of on hols tomorrow and will    lots, having a month off then start again for the last IUI then onto IVF.

Need some good news before I go sending all you other 2ww lots of             lets see some BFP.

Katrina


----------



## Rebecca1416 (Aug 2, 2003)

Kelly, sorry to hear your news, but it might not be quite over yet so hold on in there.

The big question is where is Kizzymouse?  I was checking in to see whether she had tested yet, but no sign of her.  Kizzy, where are you?


----------



## KittyH (Feb 3, 2006)

Hi guys,
THanks for all your kind words of support. 
Katrinar -            
I hope you are able to totally relax on your holiday and get yourself ready for future tx.

Kelly -            

This is rubbish. All our positive vibes and we still get BFNs. Kizzy, Mel and Katie it's down to you two. Has anyone heard from Libby Hannah? 

Moom - I've never been offered pessaries either but this cycle I used a natural progesterone cream bought over the Internet that Magpie on the other thread mentioned. I got my levels checked today and prog level was 91 as opposed to between 36 and 60 which it had been before. Obviously it didn't work in terms of a BFP but it must have had an affect on my body. I used one called ProGest but there's also one called Natragest. I've been having acupuncture too since last October. I'm pretty sure it's made AF less   but not sure how much it has helped. Still, I'm keeping going with it and at the moment am also having a few sessions of reflexology. I'm going to be skint!

We've decided to squeeze one final IUI in (self-funded) before we go on holiday. It could be cutting it fine - we go in a fortnight! And have booked open days at a couple of private clinics gearing ourselves up to IVF. I'm determined to keep my head above water and get through this.

Claire, Bodia and Rebecca - how are you?

Sorry if I've missed anyone off, I've lost the list again.

Kizzy, Mel and Katie -            
         

Good luck girls,
love Kitty x


----------



## kittymoth (Nov 21, 2005)

Hi all
I'm still here, just catching up on your posts and wanted to send   to everyone who has been visited by the witch.  I really feel for you all.
I am new to this so I still haven't got my head round everyone's names, gotta go and print out a list. 
I've been keeping a low profile since my BFP as I'm terrified about what might happen next, it's not as simple as I thought and I'm even more anxious now. Anyway I didn't want you to think I'd gone skipping off into the horizon clutching my pee stick.
Here's hoping I can regenerate some of those positive vibes  
 
I think I should just put the whole bloomin lot of these lucky smileys in. Got luck to those with a test coming up 
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## hally55 (Feb 10, 2006)

Hi all 

Katrina   ah hun, so sorry the   has turned up.  Enjoy your holiday, have plenty of   , relax and be raring to go for your next IUI.

Moom I think the pessaries are something my clinic just do, I have got irregular cycles but my friend who's had IUI hasn't & she had them as well.  I'm not sure about acupuncture, I know everyone raves about it for fertility treatment, I've had it once to stop smoking & didn't do any good at all, the stud he put in my ear really hurt. 

Kitty hope you manage to fit your IUI in before your hols.  After all our working up to it, getting a 'quickie' will probably prove to be the best way to do it.

Kittymoth hope your pg goes well, sending lots of sticky vibes.

Kizzy & Katie       with your tests, come on girls lets see some     tomorrow, how are you feeling, any symptoms?

Kizzy are you alright hun? a bit quiet today.

Well I felt really    this morning, I felt so fit & well, but just been to Tescos with DH & got the most awful AF pains, nearly started  , needless to say have been frantically knicker checking for the last hour.  I felt like this last time for the last couple of days, so not keeping my hopes up.  

Mel xxx


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Sorry darlings, I tested a day early cos I went   sorry Rebecca dont send the   round!!

bfn I'm afraid to report    I will test tomorrow just to make sure, as no witch yet, but I binned the pessaries so I'm sure she'll show up soon  

I didnt cry til tonight when I told DP, I saw him in the morning by chance in town (he was working, I was off) and I acted like everything was fine..doh! What an idiot!!

He said if we dont have a baby its fine, it'll just be the two of us and kitties and he says thats good enough for him, bless its sweet but I know we both would like to share our lives with our own baby  

Still not to be this time around, so what can you do but pick yourself up, dust yourself down and start all over again!!!  

But for me it wont be til Sept, having a few months off to get my sanity back and just live a normal life with no drugs making me   and have some good times with my darlin   

The only bad thing is I prob wont be cycling with you wonderful lovely ladies, and that makes me a bit sad! I hope you all have a bun i the oven by the time I do my 3rd go!!!       

For all the girls still to test        sending you loads of the lil orange guy!!

Surely someone else other than KittyMoth (hi hun, its normal to worry   ) will get a bfp!!

For a positive lovely thread we arent having much luck ladies!!!


Take care      

ps have a great holiday Katrina X


----------



## MrsBuzby (Apr 10, 2006)

Kizzy lady   times a million for you.    I'm so so so sorry.  It will happen for both of us next time I just know it my testing buddy.

You were so lovely to have started this thread and it was and is a lifeline for all of us!!

Please don't give up sweetheart.  You've been so fantastic.  We've all looked for your posts and loved reading them.

We're all with you - you know it. 

Take time and heal and we'll go through it til we don't have to anymore.  

Lots of love and hugs to you

Mail if you need to 

Moom
xxxxx


----------



## shiningstar (Aug 2, 2005)

Kizzy sweetheart I am so sorry it didnt work this time honey, I know how you are feelin, I started my AF at work today and didnt phone DH thought I need time to come to terms with it but when I told DH I cried too, I havent told my close family the outcome as they think I test Monday so will tell them when I get back and I have had time to adjust.  I was okay with the first BFN but this one has knocked me for six, I think it just gets harder, you take as long as you need and  I am prying you get a natural miracle in the meantime, thinking of you sweetie.

Moom is right you started a wonderful thread and I would have been even more   without it, what a wonderful person you are, dont give up hope, I am not.

Sending you all my  

Katrina


----------



## kelly2509 (Apr 7, 2005)

hi to everyone. massive s to katrina and kizzy. So sorry to hear your news. Its so horrible isnt it, its like your whole world has fallen apart around you. And everyone just keeps saying youll be alright. I dont think I ever will be. I have changed my mind about having tx at the moment as I think I have reached the stage where I cant do it anymore. I would give anything to have a baby of my own but I dont think I am mentally strong enough to go through this heartache anymore. I just dont know who I am anymore.
Sorry ladies for being so negative and sounding so depressing but I am just having a really c****y day.
I really hope I feel different tomorrow. Cant go through another day like this.
lots of love to everyone and masses of  to everyone who is left to test. YOU CAN DO IT. Give us some positive news on here.
Take Care everyone
Love 
Kelly
xx


----------



## [Katie] (May 14, 2004)

Morning Everyone,

Well it's a BFN for me. Stupid old pipette test from the hospital. I was OK before I had to just yell at my cats (it was a gentle 'no' first which didn't make them stop). I thought I was OK. DH went of to work with me saying I felt fine as I hadn't put my hopes up, but now I have had a good  .

So sorry for you other BFN ladies  . I hope we are all lucky soon. x

Mel, it's down to you, no pressure!!!! Good luck.  

If the clinic will review our notes and get us on to IVF I think we will be taking 6 months out to have acupuncture.

I hope all our dreams come true soon. Take care.
Katie xxx


----------



## deano (Jul 30, 2005)

Katie - I just logged on to see if you were about and saw that you had just posted here, arh man, I want to send you billions of cyber hugs             .
Take care of yourself and get Dh to cook you up another curry and to spoil you! Better go, Dh is waiting to go! Bl**dy men.. .
Speak to you soon, lots and lots of love and hugs, Deano.xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## hally55 (Feb 10, 2006)

Katie hunny   so sorry it didn't work this time, I hope you are lucky soon, let us know how the acupuncture is, I've read a lot of positive stories about it. 

Kelly I hope you feel a bit better today hun   It's normal to go through days like that, everything seems hopeless, but think how strong we've all been having to go through tx, I reckon you're really some of the strongest women I'll ever meet.

Kizzy how are you this morning hunny? Thinking of you

OMG I can't believe so many of us have had to go through this again.   I think we are the best bunch of cycle buddies ever & deserved 100% BFP's.  You've all been so wonderful & supportive.  I don't know if I'd have stayed sane for the last 2weeks without you all.


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

You girls make me laugh and cry!!! I was okay til I came on here....but got slightly emotional again 

So sorry katie too ....Mel you must get a bfp now...statistically the odds must be good!!!    

Well I did a test this morning and bfn still so guess its truly over, I know witch isnt here yet but thats cos of evil pessaries hope she stays away til tomorrow so we can have a marathon  session!!!!

Boy am I gonna get ****** today!!! Footie is on Scottish Cup Final Hearts v Gretna, Gretna is our local team 6 miles down the road so really want them to win!!! But Hearts are Scottish Prem side so it'll be hard but am praying they do it!! C'mon Gretna!!  

I am so grateful to be sharing this experience with all you wonderful wonderful ladies, we all deserve bfps, its so hard isnt it? I need to take time off for my own sanity, plus I need to get back to gym and get fitter, tx seems to make me put on weight....think its cos you are scared to do anything, I've turned into a hermit!!!

I think I might also look into acupuncture. 

* MEL HONEY PRAYING FOR A BFP FOR YOU MY DARLING, PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE LET OUR THREAD HAVE A POSITIVE NOTE SENDING YOU LOADS OF               *

     FOR YOU ALL, YOU ARE ALL SO SPECIAL TO ME AND WE HAVENT EVEN MET!!! xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## kelly2509 (Apr 7, 2005)

morning ladies, thanks for your kind words everyone. We have all been through so much together. I don't think I would cope with everything if it wasnt for you ladies and this site. I have tried speaking to close friends and family about how I feel but they don't understand. It is so nice to come on here where everyone understands how you feel, how your think, understand the decisions you make without judging. So sorry for all the girls who have a BFN we all really deserved a BFP. Mel you are our last hope for some good news, Really hope you get a BFP everything crossed for you. I think I am going to give tx a break for a while see how I feel soon. Don't think I can handle any more disappointment for now.
Anyway fancy going out tonight and having a really good drink, a well deserved one. I am sure most of you will probably feel the same.
Take Care 
Love Kelly
xx


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

aww that first pint of cider will be so lush!!!!

I am soooooooooooo getting drunk tonight!!!

Kelly I know EXACTLY how you feel hun, as does everyone else, I am having a break too, I think it will do me good

sending you lots of positive     dont give up hun, we're down but not out!!


----------



## kelly2509 (Apr 7, 2005)

Hi Kizzym I think the break will do us good. Give us chance to ''live a little'' also if we are not having tx we cant get disappointed can we. I will be getting soooooo drunk along with you, better not do any posts when we get in else they will be a right mess no-one will inderstand us lol. sending lots of           back to you.
have a great night and take care
love kelly
xxxx


----------



## MrsBuzby (Apr 10, 2006)

Just checked out the score Kizzymouse - it's not over yet on the footie!!!!

You know what, after this third (and final) round of IUI is over I'm joining you girls on the "living a little" break!  I'm also going to lose weight, get fitter and generally flick the v's to this whole ttc thing for the rest of the year!!  

When (note the word "when" not "if") we all get our BFPs we should all meet for a lovely (but restricted) knees up!!!  It has been so good to meet you girls even if it's just via messages - you've boosted me and my confidence so much.  

Have a great night everyone

Love to all

Moom
xxx


----------



## hally55 (Feb 10, 2006)

Good idea Moom, just imagine all of us with our baby bumps descending on some poor landlord, sipping our J2O's  and dancing round our handbags of course  .

Hope everyone's enjoying their   .

Speak to you soon sweeties  

Mel xxx


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Congrats Kitty fab news, new home this way peeps http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,57734.new.html#new


----------

